# Polar Bear attack!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bear Attack in Churchill , Manitoba, Canada .

These are pictures of an actual polar bear attack in Churchill.

These pictures were taken while people watched and could do nothing to stop the attack!

Reports from the local newspaper say that the victim will make a full recovery.

The photo's are below.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't let their cuteness fool you...they will eat you! RIP man in blue jeans...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahaha! So cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know I know! I almost thought it was to graphic for you guys ... But had to post it anyway


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG too damn cute!!!! i just adore polar bears i think they have some of the cutest babies in the animal world! if i had the chance to play with a polar bear cub just once that would be the best day of my life


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

omg i know they are so cute i just wanna grab one up and snuggle them..but then i think about there outrageous teeth and nails even as babies and i think they wouldnt be as snuggly as they look lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Shoot it!!!! LOL jk!!!! Cuddle it instead!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

funny now, not in 6 months


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Awwww how cute.:roll:


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awww that's so darn cute. LOL


----------

